
Jeff Says Sorry, But Amazon is Still You're Admin - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/07/25/jeff-says-sorry-but-amazon-is-still-youre-admin/
======
mainguy
This is going a long way toward forcing the issues of copyright, software
licenses, and music DRM. People are able to relate to this issue much better
because it has a good physical metaphor.

~~~
messel
I don't think people understand the consequences of not being the
administrator of your own hardware. It's like we're leasing everything, and
always hoping our providers give us what's best for us. It's a lead society,
as opposed to a thinking culture.

